# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Sauvetage d'animaux chez une personne atteinte du syndrome de Diogène

## phacélie



----------


## Mam Bo

C'est difficile à regarder...

----------


## phacélie

C'est vrai, misère animale, misère humaine... 

Mais c'est en avertissement pour toute la rubrique :



> rubrique qui regroupe les vidéos amateurs ou non sur la protection animale, possible présence d'images dures pour public averti.

----------


## lannguyen2020

ð

----------


## myrtille12

Comme le dit si bien lannguyen dans une langue hermétique, "C'est vraiment une foutue maladie la maladie de Diogène !"

----------

